# Ōkami: A Thousand Suns



## Parabellum3 (May 9, 2021)

Hiya guys. I've started a new fanfiction in a distant future setting in the world of Okami. My story is currently a work in progress and shall be updated every 3 chapters or so. Also do expect for there to be artwork as well.

Anyways, I hope you all enjoy it and any feedback will be appreciated!

I'll provide the main link to my FA page and direct access to the PDF document.









						Ōkami: A Thousand Suns. Chapters 1-3 by Parabellum3
					

Hiya guys. I've started a new fanfiction in a distant future setting in the world of Okami. My story is currently a work in progres ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 9, 2021)

Interesting take on ammy’s next adventure I look forward to reading more from my favourite wolf


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 9, 2021)

BassFoxBoog said:


> Interesting take on ammy’s next adventure I look forward to reading more from my favourite wolf


Thank you! I'm glad you enjoyed it. Stay tuned for more^^


----------



## Erix (May 10, 2021)

Ah so you've finally decided to post it =3 Do you think I'd be able to read it alone as is? Or should I watch gameplay of the Okami series before doing so?


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 10, 2021)

Erix said:


> Ah so you've finally decided to post it =3 Do you think I'd be able to read it alone as is? Or should I watch gameplay of the Okami series before doing so?


I recommend watching a playthrough first since there are a lot of things in the story that relate to the lore which won't make sense for those who don't know it.


----------



## Erix (May 10, 2021)

Ah I see, will do then. Been meaning to watch the game all through anyway. I’ll for sure take a look though you works afterward ^^


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 10, 2021)

Erix said:


> Ah I see, will do then. Been meaning to watch the game all through anyway. I’ll for sure take a look though you works afterward ^^


Sounds like a plan! I recommend you play it yourself too, it's a wonderful game^^


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 10, 2021)

Yeah play the game okami is possibly my number 1 game


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 1, 2021)

It has been a while but I have finally released chapters 4-6. Check them out here!









						Ōkami: A Thousand Suns
					

Centuries have passed ever since the defeat of the Dark Lord who ravaged the land of Nippon. The world, as well as Amaterasu lived in peace for a long time. But one day, the goddess felt a disturbance of peace on the land she once saved. Now she must embark on a new adventure in a now twisted world




					www.quotev.com
				





			https://www.fanfiction.net/s/13879805/1/Okami-A-Thousand-Suns
		





__





						Okami: A Thousand Suns - The Return - Wattpad
					

Read The Return from the story Okami: A Thousand Suns by Parabellum_3 with 30 reads. amaterasu, future, okami. By: Parabellum Cover art by: Ookamina




					www.wattpad.com
				







__





						Okami: A Thousand Suns - Chapter 1 - Parabellum_3 - 大神 | Okami (Video Games) [Archive of Our Own]
					

An Archive of Our Own, a project of the     Organization for Transformative Works



					archiveofourown.org


----------

